

Will the Internet Kill the Dreamliner? - MarlonPro
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130118164441-29478030-will-the-internet-kill-the-dreamliner

======
blackjack160
Time did a review of the 747's debut in 1970:

[https://twitter.com/QuipioApp/status/292098711121715201/phot...](https://twitter.com/QuipioApp/status/292098711121715201/photo/1/large)

New planes have issues. They'll figure it out. Grounding was the right call
for now.

------
joonix
It's a defective battery on what amounts to an entirely new type of airplane.
The A380 wasn't even a new type of frame, just a bigger one, and it still
suffered serious issues. Guess what, it's flying as we speak.

------
rikacomet
More than social media, it is the traditional media that is making the bad
seem ugly. If anything, it would only depend, on technical scrutiny, and not
the opinion of people, if Boeing ever decides to kill 787.

~~~
meh01
Boeing would be over if they decided to kill the 787 -- there's literally no
way that's going to happen.

Why would they kill it? The problems really aren't that bad and are being
blown way out of proportion.

They'll have a fix for this within a couple of weeks, tops.

